# Cobra Venom?? Whats more Deadly??



## Gilleni (Aug 19, 2005)

Just wondering how King cobra venom compare to the venom of Spectacle or monocle Cobra's??? 

I just want to know which is more dangerous and by how much...

Because i saw a guy on Ripley's believe it or not, Who kissed a cobra on the head..

But before he did it, he got out a King and handled it for a bit, then he swiched it for a Spectacle or Monocle, which he kissed..

They made out he was kissing a King, but he didnt.. And i'm thinking the Spectacle or Monocle are not as deadly..

And thus my question...which is more dangerous, by how much?

Thanks, Reed.


----------



## peterescue (Aug 19, 2005)

If it is the guy in the states then he has immunity to the venom BUT check out the rest of his body and hands. He is in pitiful shape.


----------



## Gilleni (Aug 19, 2005)

It was a guy in the states, and his wife likes snakes too...

How did he get imunity? Is there some sort of special Tribal challenge.. lol..

Cos he has been bitten so much???

I think he did have bits of fingers missing...

But any one know about the venom???

Thanks..


----------



## saxon (Aug 19, 2005)

pretty sure its worse than the king. good doco on national geographic channel atm abot that stuff and how common it is in thialand


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 19, 2005)

According to the documentries that I have seen and what I have read, the monocled cobra is the most venomous of the species. The king cobras venom is far less toxic, they are just capable of injecting alot more venom.


----------



## peterescue (Aug 19, 2005)

I think its the guy who dosed himself with small amounts of venom to build up immunity. Some people I met filmed him for one of those NZNH most extreme shows.
His hands look like they have severe arthritis. While he had immunity it didnt stop other side effects from causing major damage.


----------



## Possum (Aug 20, 2005)

Is it worth the immunity if it shortens your life anyway? :?


----------



## Brodie (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi guys,

He self innoculates, it happens more than you would think! Its a bit dangerous though. I had the pleasure of speaking to the guy on the phone last year, very intelligent and definetly one of the founding fatehrs of the reptile community in the US. They have even used to him to donate blood to people who have been bitten by snakes. The antibodies in his blood, kill the venom in the patients blood! Pretty cool.

I wouldnt like to get bitten by something like kaouthia, but king cobras inject far more venom, and the antivenom really only works well for one of the populations of kingies.... You would be in a lot of trouble if you were bitten by one/

Cheers,

Brodie


----------



## NCHERPS (Aug 20, 2005)

Brodie_W said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> He self innoculates, it happens more than you would think! Its a bit dangerous though. I had the pleasure of speaking to the guy on the phone last year, very intelligent and definetly one of the founding fatehrs of the reptile community in the US. They have even used to him to donate blood to people who have been bitten by snakes. The antibodies in his blood, kill the venom in the patients blood! Pretty cool.
> 
> I



Hey Brodie, What's this guys name?, I have heard of a few in the US.

Monocled cobra's are definitely responsible for more deaths than Kings.
A friend of mine in the UK obtained a cb banded king cobra, which fed on rodents. whilst this is common for monocled, it was very rare at the time for kings.
I believe they both deserve alot of respect, but there is something about being in the presence of a king cobra hooded up 4 ft off the ground that is very intimidating, if you know what I mean :wink: .

Neil


----------



## Brodie (Aug 20, 2005)

Bill Haast,

Now that I think of it was 03


----------



## raptor (Aug 23, 2005)

When my mate was in the army (I believe it was 5/7 RAR at the time but may be wrong) C coy was nicknamed Cobra coy cos they bedded down on a nice flat rock in malaysia. Prob was it was hollow & contained a colony of cobras which came looking for the warmth from the body heat. Maybe not Kings, but they were still less than impressed upon standing to in the morning!


----------

